# Inexpensive Bloodworm/Brine Shrimp Alternatives



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was reading/looking for what my loaches eat and such, I found this great tutorial for DIY Frozen Food for those carnivours. Will be feeding both my loaches and barbs with these. What do you think??

http://www.loaches.com/articles/home-cooking-your-own-frozen-fishfood


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Makes sense, if you can keep it from freezer burn. I have mixed blanched spinach,cooked chicken, and scrambled eggs into sheets and frozen them the same way and my fish loved it. Just watch the salt content on the packaged food. I might try fresh seafood instead if you have a good Asian market nearby.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I grow Daphnia Magna in some large storage bins and a trash can. They're very easy to culture and harvest even with the higher temps here. I throw in a few almond leaves, ferts (to raise water hardness), and a chlorella/sweet potato baby food mixture every now and then. They won't have the same nutritional value as that DIY fish food recipe but daphnia/moina are an economical alternative to bloodworms and brine shrimp that will still get your fish in a breeding mood.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That food looks like it would appeal to most of my fish. I think I'll have to try it one of these days. They always go crazy for the frozen brine shrimp and blood worms, but that does get expensive.


----------

